# In X days



## eggsarepurple

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum. I've got a few questions to ask:

How do we say "*In* X days, I'm going to do Y"? I'm not sure to use X일*에* Y를 할 거야 or X일*이/은* Y를 할 거야. I'm stuck at the particles.


----------



## kenjoluma

eggsarepurple said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to the forum. I've got a few questions to ask:
> 
> How do we say "*In* X days, I'm going to do Y"? I'm not sure to use X일*에* Y를 할 거야 or X일*이/은* Y를 할 거야. I'm stuck at the particles.


 

In X days = 

X일 뒤에


In X days, I'm going to do Y =

X일 뒤에, 난 Y를 할 거야.


----------



## Mallarme

kenjoluma said:


> In X days =
> 
> X일 뒤에
> 
> 
> In X days, I'm going to do Y =
> 
> X일 뒤에, 난 Y를 할 거야.




Could you also say: X일 *후*에, 난 Y를 할 거야? 

고맙습니다.


----------



## kenjoluma

Yes you can.


----------



## Warp3

Also, if you are just referring to "within" a certain amount of time or "up to" a certain amount, rather than the exact amount, you can use "TIME + 안에" instead.

Example: 한 시간 안에 = within an hour; inside of an hour; in one hour (or less)


----------

